# كورس كامل عن Petrophysics وبحجم 548 ميغابايت



## NOC_engineer (5 يناير 2016)

كورس كامل بعنوان Interactive Petrophysics 
وبحجم 548 ميغابايت 
يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## م/وفاء (29 يونيو 2016)

اخي ممكن اعادة تحميل الملف لانه فيه مشكلة في الموقع شاكرين تعاونك وكتب الله اجرك


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 يونيو 2016)

*رابط جديد للكورس*



م/وفاء قال:


> اخي ممكن اعادة تحميل الملف لانه فيه مشكلة في الموقع شاكرين تعاونك وكتب الله اجرك


السلام عليكم ..
للأسف الرابط القديم غير شغال .. يمكن تحميل الكورس من رابط آخر جديد شغال 100% 
حيث يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## م/وفاء (1 يوليو 2016)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 يوليو 2016)

م/وفاء قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


جوزيت الخير كله أختي الكريمة


----------

